# qr6600 over clock questions



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

hello I have a qr6600 with a Q6600, p5k deluxe motherboard. Im wanting to over clock it I was hoping I can overclock it to 3.0ghz - 3.3 ghz with just straight air flow. I have alot of fans I have I think about 6 fans and 1 of the fans is a big id say about a 10" fan on the top of the case I do have good air flow and it stays cool and the fans all blow out cold air. yes my comp is pretty loud with all the fans. 

My question is though can i just straight over clock this to 3.0ghz-3.3ghz without having to worry about temps and messing with ocing my ram and worrying about my rpms on my fans? ive been doing alot of research this will be my firs time doing a overclock and im new to this and ive read on some website I can just over clock my cpu and not worry about my ram but other places tell me i have to oc my ram and worry about my fans. 

I have ddr2 800mhz ram. 

I do believe my pc has great air flow I have 2 fans in the front 1 on the side 1 on the back 1 big one on the top of the case and then I also have my graphics card fan and my power supply fan so there is great air flow in my pc. I really dont want to have to mess up my fans and my ram and have to download a bunch of programs It would be nice to just over clock it a bit and call it good you know esp since this is my first time doing it. I heard that oc a qr6600 to 3.0ghz is cake so im just wondering any advice or links for more information or a step by step guide would be very Helpfull thank you for your time in reading this post.

PS: sorry for any typos I didnt get to proof read since im at work.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

I mean i have a q6600** I dont see a spot to edit my post. I was thinking of a car motor when i said qr I apologize lol.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

35 views and no help? Anybody care to help?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The short answer is I don't know how far your particular cpu will overclock.
And to continue with short answers, no, you can't straight overclock it to those
levels without worrying about temperature. 

Overclocking isn't a quick process, unless you want to greatly increase the risk
of damage to your components. It's a slow process, lots of monitoring and testing
along the way. Baby steps, and all that.

You say you've done research, have you read the sticky here?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html 

How far you get is all about what cooling you have. Stability will require voltage 
increases, which translates into heat. That's why you need to work your way up,
the initial increases can be larger than subsequent jumps in the bus speed. As you
proceed, those increases will be less and less, and once again, you need to monitor
and stress test along the way.


----------

